# مهندس الميكاترونكس بعد الماجستير أفضل وبعد الدكتوراة تمام



## asad22 (16 أغسطس 2007)

هندسة الميكاترونس تضم في الواقع تناول المعرفة او الدراسة في عدة نواحي كالالكيتروتيات والكهرباء والميكانيك ونظم المعلومات او علوم الحاسوب اجمالا و ربما يتفق البعض معي انها اي الميكاترونس تهدف لتوفير كوادر للتعامل مع التقنية الحديثة التي تستخدم الحاسوب والاتمتة العالية في معظم المنتجات الصناعية 

لذلك برنامج البكالوريوس ياتي بالدور التاسيسي ولكن لا يعطي كادرا متخصصا للتعامل مع تلك التقنيات
لهذا فان الدراسة العليا بعد برنامج البكالوريوس توسع افاق المهندس الدارس وتزيد من تعمقه في مجال معين بدلا من يبقى طافيا على السطح بمعلومات منقوصة من التخصصات التي تتداخل مع الميكاترونكس

ربما يقول البعض ان ذلك هو حال جميع التخصصات 

هذا صحيح ولكن بالذات هذا التخصص يكون التاسيس فيه من عدة تخصصات وبحاجة ماسة لدراسة عليا حتى يصبح المهندس فعلا مهندسا ملما و متخصصا

وهناك بديل ربما وهو الخبرة العملية المتوازية مع الدراسة في المرحلة الاولى (البكالوريوس)
والتي تاتي مع التطبيق لكل شي في اكثر من مكان في الجامعة و السوق وحتى البيت والنادي

هذا يبقى وجهة نظري والاحترام الكبير للجميع

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفائدة و الافادة


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (19 أغسطس 2007)

ما هي الكورسات المطلوب دراستها لمهندس تصميم ميكانيكي حتى يتخصص في الميكاترونيكس ؟


----------

